# INFJs love Socionics



## soul searcher (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm very confused by socionics. It makes absolutely no sense to me. I gathered that if you are INFJ on the MBTI, you are INFp in socionics based on the hierarchy of the functions. But the type descriptions made no sense to me and did not resonate at all. I should be INFp in socionics, but the INFj description sounded just like the MBTI INFJ descriptions. They were quite irritating in the physical descriptions as well. INFp was particularly negative.


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree with Socionics, in that stronger preference for judging or perceiving function makes for different INFJs (the "warm, responsive" versus the the "cold, aloof" ones of us). And to a degree that "ethics" is a more precise term than "feeling."

Past that, we part ways.


----------



## Runescribe (Jul 11, 2010)

Introspiritual said:


> I agree with Socionics, in that stronger preference for judging or perceiving function makes for different INFJs (the "warm, responsive" versus the the "cold, aloof" ones of us). And to a degree that "ethics" is a more precise term than "feeling."
> 
> Past that, we part ways.


Socionics is confusing to some who are familiar with Jungian types because it is not presented from a strictly cognitive-function perspective. The notation system that they use is interestnig. And the idea of personality being reflected or influenced by bodily morphology may hold some water. But it is very confusing to look at because it is full of false cognates.

False cognate = There is a word "also" in English and a word "also" in German. In English "also" means "in addition to" - in German it means "Thus" or "This way".

Socionics is full of that where they are using a term like Introversion in a completely different way than it is used in MBTI.

So while its concepts are interesting I find it very difficult to approach because it is hard to disentangle the terminology.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

Socionics , is totally different like a lot of people have said , it isn't compatible with MBTI and more work and attention has been put into MBTI than Socionics. I've looked into Socionics and have no interest in it.


----------

